

Restaurant offers a 5% discount if you eat without your phone on the table - codegeek
http://money.cnn.com/2012/08/16/technology/restaurant-cell-phone-discount/index.html

======
tokenadult
I keep my phone in my pocket unless I am answering a call. (I used to keep my
phone in a holster unless I was answering a call, but "smart" phones have an
inconvenient form factor for that. So I've modified my wardrobe to include
more shirts that can hold a smart phone in one pocket while all the usual
things I've put in my primary shirt pocket for years can stay in that pocket.)

One of the most enjoyable aspects of dining with other people is the
conversation over dinner. I would hate to miss out on that for telephone calls
that I can answer later. Voice mail for the win.

AFTER EDIT:

Other comments here mention using phones in movie theaters. The response of
the Austin Drafthouse theater in Austin, Texas is famous. The theater's video
with a recorded comment from an ejected customer became a viral video on
YouTube,

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L3eeC2lJZs>

reported on in various news outlets. (The language of the video is rather
crude, but it makes the theater's point that it doesn't want customers who use
their phones in the theater.)

------
nagrom
I get really annoyed when I eat with someone and they have their phone on the
table. There's something about that behaviour that seems to say "I'll pay
attention to you for now, but I'm really hoping for a distraction.".

I'd much rather go to a restaurant where phone use is discouraged as it seems
to have become socially acceptable to fuck around with phones even during
face-to-face conversation with someone.

Regarding ROI: if I were to run the restaurant, I'd have opaquely added the
same charge to all the menu items and remove it for good behaviour. I guess
that rewards for not being a dick are more popular than explicit punishments
for being a dick?

~~~
geebee
Shoot. I often eat with my phone on the table, but I never field a call or
text - I just put it there along with my keys because it's uncomfortable to
sit with it in my pocket and I usually don't wear a jacket.

I can see how just putting it there could send the wrong message, though, that
I'm open to distractions. Argh. Just one more reason to get a "european carry
all", I guess. Or maybe I'll just wear a jacket.

~~~
debacle
I do similar. We need to develop a new etiquette. Perhaps placing the phone
beyond your reach (in the center of the table) signifies that it's not a
distraction, but just a bauble.

~~~
dylanz
I usually place it to the edge of the table, and upside down.

~~~
geebee
I do that, and I put my keys on top of it to indicate that I don't plan to
pick it up or answer it.

Funny, I didn't realize until just know that I was doing this.

~~~
neutronicus
I make a small show of putting it on silent mode.

------
Karunamon

      <rant type="indignant" intensity="105%">
    

Mind your own damn business and I'll do the same. If I'm carrying a phone to a
nice restaurant, it's because I'm on call. No, I do not raise my voice to
talk, because I've mastered the arcane art known as "volume settings".

If my phone rings, there's a high likelihood I won't be there for long
anyways. And in the meantime, if me texting at my own table bothers you, or a
couple of low volume buzzes bother you, I highly suggest you disinvolve
yourself in the actions of other people's personal lives. Failing that, I
invite you to attempt airborne fornication with a gyrating piece of pastry.

    
    
      </rant>
    

More on topic, how much do you want to bet this is just an excuse to raise
prices by 5%? Furthermore, the day I give my phone away to some random in a
restaurant is the day I've taken full leave of my senses.

~~~
noblethrasher
The proprietor of the restaurant is literally _minding his own business_ since
a business is just a vehicle for achieving the ends of its owners [1].

In this case, the owners want to create a world in which dining is a more
sacrosanct activity. If you don't like it then you don't have to dine there
thus it is, in fact, _none of your business_.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3392357>

~~~
Karunamon
Considering they're penalizing me to the tune of 5% to give up a very
expensive device containing untold amounts of personal and business data to an
unknown person of questionable trustworthiness, I wouldn't be caught dead
there anyways.

I'm a little shocked that people seem okay with this on a site full of people
that regularly berate companies for privacy gaffes.

~~~
algorias
when you go to a restaurant, aren't you implicitly trusting most of their
staff? if i couldn't trust some company to take care of my phone for an hour,
i certainly wouldn't trust them to serve me food.

~~~
Karunamon
You'd trust the people at an average fast food joint (predominantly minimum-
wage teenagers) to keep track of your phone? You have much more faith than
me...

~~~
algorias
Maybe it's just a difference in interpretation of language, but for me, a fast
food joint is definitely NOT a restaurant. The tone of the story also clearly
implied it was an actual restaurant, nothing fast about it.

~~~
Karunamon
Ah, I'm kind of used to conflating them. Still, the average restaurant worker,
at least around here, is very young, and by definition, unless you're going to
an upscale restaurant, likely not getting much money.

I'm not sure where you're from, but in the united states, employers can pay an
hourly rate of $2-ish to people who are expected to collect tips. The
stereotypical fast food kid actually has a better hourly rate.

~~~
guga31bb
> _Still, the average restaurant worker, at least around here, is very young,
> and by definition, unless you're going to an upscale restaurant, likely not
> getting much money._

Since when is the definition of a restaurant worker someone who does not make
much money? Especially those not working fast food?

~~~
Karunamon
Note "likely". Remember what I said about minimum wage for tipped employees?

Naturally this only applies to the waiting staff, but then again, the chefs
aren't going to be the ones handling your phone.

------
typicalrunt
When I'm dining with someone, and I realize that I'm being rude and looking at
my phone, I will put the phone on the table -- face down -- as a sign that I
am consciously putting the phone away. The other people can see that I'm not
able to discretely look at my phone, and that it doesn't rule me. If the phone
was face up, I can see how people would think my attention is being diverted
to whatever incoming text/msg is on my phone.

~~~
RegEx
I do the same, but mainly because my 3GS in an Otterbox barely fits in my
pocket.

------
blhack
Hmm.

I very very rarely use my phone during dinner, but it's always on the table.

This isn't because I want to use it, it's because it's relatively
uncomfortable to keep it in my pocket.

~~~
baddox
Then you should be fine with this restaurant, since they let you put your
phone in a box at the front desk.

------
Samuel_Michon
That box doesn't exactly look safe to me. Not just vulnerable to theft, but
also to mistakingly taking someone else's phone. And for phones with NFC, it's
a great way to have your mobile wallet emptied.

~~~
jff
On sites with classified areas, they'll often have little individual cell
phone lockers right outside the turnstile to the limited area. Drop in your
phone, lock it, take the key. That would be a much better way to control the
phones.

------
ngilmore031
Wow. This is awesome. Any way to encourage being more present with your family
or whoever you are eating with is a great idea. And by doing something
different, this could give them some nice publicity.

------
svachalek
Hmm, I often find myself using my phone in restaurants in ways that don't
exclude the people I'm with (See this photo I took of you earlier? Oh I think
that movie is playing, should I check the showtimes? I can stay a little
longer, let me just text my wife.) I know it can be tempting to use it in
ruder ways but I'm surprised that defense hasn't been raised by anyone else
yet -- maybe I'm giving people around me too much benefit of the doubt.

------
codegeek
I find this really interesting. I wonder what other restaurants would make out
of this. Is it really that important that the diners do not use their phones
while dining ? Does that make them orde rmore food ? How will this 5% discount
create more ROI for the restaurant?

~~~
yock
By improving the experience for the surrounding diners. Busy restaurants are
noisy enough from the quiet conversations being had between the diners
themselves. Ringtones, or even the reverberations of a wireless phone's buzzer
on a wooden table, only add to the noise level.

~~~
mgkimsal
I'm _far_ more distracted/upset by large groups of people laughing or yelling
- teens/adults/whatever - than I am by someone talking on their phone. Even
_multiple_ people on their phone is much quieter than a group of coworkers
from an office out to let off some steam before the weekend. But... large
groups of people tend to order more and have 20% gratuities tacked on, so I
doubt they'll be asked to leave.

~~~
huggyface
_I'm far more distracted/upset by large groups of people laughing or yelling -
teens/adults/whatever - than I am by someone talking on their phone._

People really have a highly selective ability to be annoyed by things that
they are judgmental about/think that they are better than -- or even worse
that they think make people better than them -- especially if it triggers
their jealousy/resentment. If someone is getting texts or calls, that's
incredibly annoying to someone who gets no texts or calls for obvious reasons.

Some years back we took our young children out with their grandparents to a
_family_ restaurant. It was mid evening on a Saturday night and the place was
full and _very_ loud, with escalating conversations, people having fun, etc.

My infant daughter dropped her fork. I happened to catch a woman nearby --
likely barren and fervently vengeful -- giving the most hateful, glaring look
I've ever seen, and I would imagine she went forth to declare how her night
was ruined by our much quieter than average table. I recall this experience
whenever I hear some railing about children on airplanes, etc -- I imagine
that much of it is selective, desperate clutching for offense, and it's much
the same regarding people and their anti-smartphone spiels.

~~~
Lockyy
A lot of the children on airplanes complaints might be down to the way
children are loud and you're stuck near them for hours on end.

------
ggchappell
> Since then, the chef estimates that 40% to 50% of customers have opted in
> and ditched their phones.

Less than half. So _most_ of their customers are willing to pay 4-5% more in
order to keep their phones during the meal. Amazing.

------
jobu
My wife recently bet me $5 that I couldn't go through a meal without looking
at my phone... I lost.

Interesting idea though. They know what sort of atmosphere they would like to
have, and they're incentivizing people to make it happen.

~~~
blogkitten
I should do that with my husband! I need some new tech.

I keep my phone in my purse...if I get a notification (email/text), I'll
glance at it and act on it only if it's important. If it's a phone call, I'll
only answer if it's my mom (who only calls if it's something important) or my
husband. Every one else goes to voice mail.

~~~
knz
Using a different ring tone for important contacts takes care of the need to
even glance at the phone.

~~~
RobAtticus
But doesn't really help if it's on vibrate. And you'll probably still need to
interact with the phone to at least turn of the ringer if its not somebody you
want to answer, lest you annoy everyone around you by letting it continue to
ring.

------
AznHisoka
People who use their phones in any social situation, whether in a restaurant,
or movie is annoying. It's like you're trying to subconsciously tell others
you're popular and have lots of friends.

~~~
stinos
first sentence I agree.. Walking on the streets these days, it seems the
amount of people I see bending their neck over some electronic device is
growing everyday. A sad evolution if you ask me. Second sentence: I doubt that
is the reason, however I have not yet figured out what the reason is. Firstly
because I hardly ever use my cellphone, nor feel the need to, secondly because
when I ask people that do, they have no clear idea themselves why they cannot
keep it in their pocket. Which is even more sad.

~~~
beeneto
I think evolution is the right word. When I was little I often played a game
where I would imagine I'd found a genie who would grant me three wishes, and
I'd try to think of what to wish for. Most often, two of those wishes would be
to be able to talk to my friends with telepathy, and for a book that would
answer any question I wrote in it.

Here I have a machine that grants two of my wishes, I use it very often, and
using it is very compelling. I dont think its ridiculous to say that when you
carry such a powerful and easy to use machine, you start to think of it as
being part of yourself, and "why can't you keep it in your pocket" becomes as
strange and unanswerable a question as "why can't you keep your hands in your
pocket", or "why can't you keep your eyes closed".

You can argue this is an unhealthy trend in culture, and an unhealthy
propensity for people who live in an increasingly technological world, but
it's unfair - I think so - to judge/condemn/pity people who have the
addiction.

~~~
moheeb
This is an excellent post!

I am of the persuasion that phone use during certain times (dinner for
example) is to be looked down upon. I even go so far as to consider those with
headphones on in the street as not existing in my world. They are ignored. It
is great to hear the other side of the argument.

As a side note...I also love my phone and am eager for the day they are
implanted in our bodies and seemingly telepathic communication becomes
reality. I guess at that point this issue become moot.

------
codegeek
Now that I think about this, I think this should be adopted by Movie Theatres.
Nothing is more annoying than seeing a spot of light in dark theatre with
noise of texting.

~~~
maxerickson
The company that owns the theater I usually end up at has a policy of asking
disruptive texters to leave:

<http://www.gqti.com/TheaterPolicy.aspx>

------
darkstalker
That would be an easy way to get your phone stolen.

------
bryanlarsen
If I'm at a fancy restaurant I need my cell phone because if it rings, its the
baby sitter calling.

------
zerop
One easiest way is to keep a very cheap and down market mobile, So you dont
like to take it out in restaurant. It would work!!

